# Lagersatz QLT Pro



## Weizenkerl (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo ich möchte meinem QLT PRO zur neuen Saison einen neuen Lagersatz spendieren.Wo kann ich so einen Satz bestellen oder Kaufen und was kostet er. Bei den ansässigen Bikedealern stosse ich regelmässig auf taube Ohren wenn es um MTBs oder Technische Fragen überhaubt geht,"wir haben nur Gazelle & KTM da müssen sie sich schon an Radon selbst wenden".
Ich wohne in 26721 Emden(Ostfriesland).Über einen kompetenten Händler in der Nähe würde ich mich schon sehr Freuen.

Gruss Michael


----------



## psycho82 (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

vieleicht wirst du hier fündig:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m52/k694/radon.html?od=&ft=1

Service-Partner von Radon findest du hier:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Service-Partner_id_5257_.htm


Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weizenkerl (9. Mai 2011)

Jo danke das is ja schonmal was

gruss Michael


----------

